# Warn Status?



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

I noticed this warn status below my avatar, what is that about anyone? Hope I didn't do anything wrong :-(


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Ive never seen that before... interesting. Im sure it was probably just a hiccup or misunderstanding


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Yea it was its been resolved by Staff


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Good deal.


----------

